
Film vs. digital: the most contentious debate in the film world, explained - mparramon
http://www.vox.com/2016/1/5/10714588/film-digital-35mm-70mm-explainer
======
rbrogan
""I don’t know, it looks weird. It’s the picture on the TV; it just looks …
too real."

To me it often rather looks like everything is fake. Would be interested to
see if there were a study that could show whether peoples brains are more
stimulated by one format or another. My intuitive sense is that there is
something to do with information, and more to it than just random crackles and
pops evoking nostalgia.

